# Lemon Pledge...



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

*In my research, Lemon Pledge seems to be popular for cleaning bikes. 
*
*Questions:* 
*1.* _Why use Lemon Pledge when cleaning your bike?_

*2.* _Is it just a cleaner?_

*3.* _Does it leave a waxy finish behind?_

*4.* _Can a coat of wax be applied after it without there being any type of build up?_


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Lemon Pledge is a cleaner and wax....no need to apply wax over Pledge

I use it because it's cheap and works great


----------



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)

It cleans while it shines. And most important, it's lemony fresh!


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

You seem to ask lots of questions about waxing. Just saying.....


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

2ndGen said:


> *In my research, Lemon Pledge seems to be popular for cleaning bikes. *


*

You're researching bike waxing? Either the word "research" has been significantly watered down without me noticing, or you're on a government grant. *


----------



## xxl (Mar 19, 2002)

My bike gets the store brand version, but in orange, because I have an orange bike. I am also quite careful to drink only orange beverages while riding.

It's this sort of attention to detail that makes for a superior rider.


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

Dave Hickey said:


> Lemon Pledge is a cleaner and wax....no need to apply wax over Pledge
> 
> I use it because it's cheap and works great


Thanks.


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

wim said:


> You're *researching* bike waxing? Either the word "research" has been significantly watered down without me noticing, or you're on a government grant.


 Darned if I do, darned if I don't...just wanted to be ready for the inevitable a-hole post of "uh, why don't you try doing a search!" :lol:

IOW, when I can't find any info readily available by a simple search, I post a question and get quicker answers. 



I wouldn't want to ruin my paint job by using a products that weren't compatible.


----------



## trener1 (Jan 22, 2004)

*Orange*

To XXL, the real question is, do you dye your hair orange??....


----------



## Kai Winters (Aug 23, 2009)

And it leaves your bike smelling lemony fresh...


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I use it as a staple for cleaning my bikes. It's very easy to use, and shines nicely. Most of all it's fast. I like my bikes to be near spotless, but the less time I spend keeping them that way, the better. I don't use any other wax on my bikes for a couple of reasons. 1. I can't tell any difference when I've done it in the past. 2. My bike gets cleaned and cared for quite often so It doesn't need any extra protection a heavier was may (emphasis on may) provide.


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

Mr. Versatile said:


> I use it as a staple for cleaning my bikes. It's very easy to use, and shines nicely. Most of all it's fast. I like my bikes to be near spotless, but the less time I spend keeping them that way, the better. I don't use any other wax on my bikes for a couple of reasons. 1. I can't tell any difference when I've done it in the past. 2. My bike gets cleaned and cared for quite often so It doesn't need any extra protection a heavier was may (emphasis on may) provide.


I'll definitely try the Pledge method first and see how it goes.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

Original Pledge works great.


----------



## gegarrenton (Jul 10, 2009)

Big-foot said:


> It cleans while it shines. And most important, it's lemony fresh!


Mr. Superman is no home.....


----------



## xxl (Mar 19, 2002)

trener1 said:


> To XXL, the real question is, do you dye your hair orange??....


You have just inspired me to take my riding to the next level. I thank you.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

It's great for aluminum, but it melts carbon - causing complete and total collapse at free-fall speeds. Nothing can survive that type of catastrophic failure unless you happen to be wearing a terrorist passport.


----------



## Stu_the_weak (Jan 25, 2010)

Oven cleaner....then rinse...easy peasy


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

Stu_the_weak said:


> Oven cleaner....then rinse...easy peasy


Ouch. Some idiot may actually try that.


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

Blue CheeseHead said:


> Ouch. Some idiot may actually try that.


A former neighbor used some on his aluminum car wheels - he'd heard it was a great cleaner. Yeah, if you want to clean off the finish as well...


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 21, 2009)

So...to be clear...no sarcasm or joking...pledge will be fine for my carbon frame? I've never had a bike nice enough that I cared if it was clean or not beyond keeping the drivetrain clean and in good working order. I do have a nice bike now...so...just asking.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

shockfinder said:


> So...to be clear...no sarcasm or joking...pledge will be fine for my carbon frame? I've never had a bike nice enough that I cared if it was clean or not beyond keeping the drivetrain clean and in good working order. I do have a nice bike now...so...just asking.



Yes, all kidding aside, Pledge will work great on carbon


----------



## gsurko (Jul 20, 2009)

Dave Hickey said:


> Yes, all kidding aside, Pledge will work great on carbon


Or will it????


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

Dave Hickey said:


> Yes, all kidding aside, Pledge will work great on REMOVING THE CLEAR COAT FROM carbon


Fixed it for ya...


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

I have used PLEDGE on my CARBON 1992 TREK-5500 since I got it, with no problems. The Clear Coat is like new.


----------



## Jalap-inya (Jan 29, 2010)

MaddSkillz said:


> It's great for aluminum, but it melts carbon - causing complete and total collapse at free-fall speeds. Nothing can survive that type of catastrophic failure unless you happen to be wearing a terrorist passport.



Oh no you didn't! lol.


----------



## Stu_the_weak (Jan 25, 2010)

I would be that idiot...



Blue CheeseHead said:


> Ouch. Some idiot may actually try that.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Jalap-inya said:


> Oh no you didn't! lol.


Oh yes, yes I did.


----------



## Stu_the_weak (Jan 25, 2010)

I've used oven cleaner for quite a while. It just loosens the dirt so it will come off with a rinse. Rinsing the dirt off verses scrubbing it off preserves the finish.


----------



## oily666 (Apr 7, 2007)

Better than Pledge, just as fast, lasts longer, won't be removed by water


----------



## CMBravo (Mar 17, 2017)

Has anybody ever tried FAVOR FRESH LEMON SCENT? Made by J&J same as PLEDGE,but cheaper.


----------



## blackfrancois (Jul 6, 2016)

> I've used oven cleaner for quite a while. It just loosens the dirt so it will come off with a rinse. Rinsing the dirt off verses scrubbing it off preserves the finish.


oven cleaner with lye is a good tool to deanodize components.

would never put it on my frame. it's nasty stuff.


----------



## ct03911 (Jul 18, 2016)

Lemon Pledge has long been discussed in detailing forums. Fact is, it's probably ok but why use what your grandmother wiped her tables with?
I use a quality wax or poly seal. 
P21S makes an incredible wax and if you go the synthetic route, Klasse All in One is superb. 
Both are superb products in a field of enormously oversold products you find at Walmart or Autozone. 
Spend $17-30 on a product that is highly regarded.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

ct03911 said:


> Lemon Pledge has long been discussed in detailing forums. Fact is, it's probably ok but why use what your grandmother wiped her tables with?
> Spend $17-30 on a product that is highly regarded.


LP makes the paint shiny, is inexpensive, doesn't leave any build-up.

can't imagine a $30 product doing a 30x better job...it's a bike, not a show car.


----------



## ct03911 (Jul 18, 2016)

For a $30 jar of supiorior wax or a $17 pint of primo polyseal you might use 50 cents worth of product. 
You decide. 
Your bike and car will thank you. 
Leave the Pledge for the coffee table.


----------



## CMBravo (Mar 17, 2017)

Oxtox said:


> LP makes the paint shiny, is inexpensive, doesn't leave any build-up.
> 
> can't imagine a $30 product doing a 30x better job...it's a bike, not a show car.
> 
> But is it the same as FAVOR ,also furniture polish and made by the same as Pledge manfg?


----------



## rtalain (Dec 29, 2009)

How does Lemon Pledge do on matte finishes? And before anyone asks why I would want to wax a matte finish, it gives it a nice uniform finish and removes any smudging often found on matte frames.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

But is it the same as FAVOR, also furniture polish and made by the same as Pledge manfg?[/QUOTE]

dunno, I've used a few different brands...they all seem to work the same.

there's nothing 'magic' about Pledge.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

xxl said:


> My bike gets the store brand version, but in orange, because I have an orange bike. I am also quite careful to drink only orange beverages while riding.
> 
> It's this sort of attention to detail that makes for a superior rider.


I thought you would have an aversion to Orange


----------



## Terrasmak (Jan 8, 2015)

The quick detailer that I use on my car between washes, also gets used on the bikes. Seems to work fine. 

I also use motorcycle detailer, great shine and cuts grease better.


----------



## BlazingPedals (Apr 4, 2013)

,,,and to think, I was just looking at a 2012 thread but didn't want to post and resurrect the zombie.

As I use wax-based chain lube, Pledge(tm) works to clean the chain. Helps dissolve waxy build-up and leaves a shine! (But it's not much of a lubricant, so re-lube afterwards.)


----------



## dirt farmer (Jun 7, 2016)

CMBravo said:


> Has anybody ever tried FAVOR FRESH LEMON SCENT? Made by J&J same as PLEDGE,but cheaper.


Dude, you necro'd this thread, FOR THIS QUESTION??!!


----------



## DaveRider (Jul 29, 2016)

I've used Pledge on acrylic aircraft windshields. It won't hurt anything. Just keep it away from the brakes.


----------



## ParadigmDawg (Aug 2, 2012)

rtalain said:


> How does Lemon Pledge do on matte finishes? And before anyone asks why I would want to wax a matte finish, it gives it a nice uniform finish and removes any smudging often found on matte frames.


I wouldn't put anything with wax on that finish. To retain the original characteristics of the matte finish use soap and water and oil stripping agents like Windex . .


----------



## gabkr (Mar 30, 2012)

*Chain Lube*



ParadigmDawg said:


> I wouldn't put anything with wax on that finish. To retain the original characteristics of the matte finish use soap and water and oil stripping agents like Windex . .


Lemon Pledge... great wax based chain lube.


----------



## JDCowboy (Jun 7, 2004)

Pledge is fine for your carbon bike. Actually good for the frame as it sheds dirt and bugs. Harley riders use it all the time to make their bikes shine. Just don't get it on the rims or you'll never be able to stop!


----------

